# Monitor (Hanns G) geht nicht an (kurz Bild dann weg)



## ad0r (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Hanns G Monitor.
Wenn man ihn einschaltet, kommt für ca. 0.5 bis 1sek kurz das Bild und geht dann sofort aus (schwarz).

Nun habe ich heute alle Kondensatoren getauscht! Aber leider ist das Problem noch da.
Was könnte man noch erneuern, bzw. wo könnte es dran liegen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Was heisst alle Kondensatoren getauscht?


----------



## ad0r (25. Januar 2014)

Alle getauscht die verbaut sind.
Aber das Problem liegt offenbar woanders.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Dh du hast alle Kondensatoren von der Platine abgelötet und neue wieder draufgelötet?
Was ist das für ein HannsG und war der so teuer das sich der Aufwand lohnen würde?


----------



## Rabber (25. Januar 2014)

Bin mir zu 99% sicher das es die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist sofern er ccfl Röhren hat.Du musst mal mit einer Taschenlampe aufs Bild leuchten und falls du ein Bild erkennen kannst ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (25. Januar 2014)

Glaube nicht an die Hintergrund-Beleuchtung. 
Die würde sonst beim Einschalten auch dunkel bleiben. 

Transistor, Diode oder Netzteil/Inverter


----------



## ad0r (25. Januar 2014)

> Dh du hast alle Kondensatoren von der Platine abgelötet und neue wieder draufgelötet?


Ja genau.



> Bin mir zu 99% sicher das es die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist


Das hatte ich schon mal probiert, leider nicht. Aber ich teste nochmal.



> Transistor, Diode oder Netzteil/Inverter


Schaue ich mir mal genauer an.



> Was ist das für ein HannsG und war der so teuer das sich der Aufwand lohnen würde?


Habe das genaue Modell jetzt gerade nicht parat, ist aber auch egal. Ich finde es lohnt sich. Es ist halt ein älteres 27" Modell mit 16:10 (1920x1200) und das mag ich. Habe mir nun vorübergehend ein neues Modell mit 24" und 16:9 gekauft (anderes gibt es ja kaum noch oder sehr teuer) und bin damit gar nicht zufrieden. Ist mir einfach zu breit, mir fehlen die Pixel (dazu kommt noch, dass mir 16:9 als 24" viel zu klein ist, aber ich wollte auf die schnelle nicht mehr als 150€ ausgeben). Wenn der alte also repariert ist, geht der neue zurück.


----------



## Rabber (25. Januar 2014)

Aemkeisdna bei meinem LG ist auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt bzw der Inverter denn sowie ich ihn einschalte habe ich für 1 Sekunde ein Bild und dann wird er schwarz aber mit einer Taschenlampe kann ich das Bild noch erkennen.


----------



## ad0r (25. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade geprüft, also tatsächlich, mit der Taschenlampe kann ich gerade so etwas erkennen.
Es liegt also daran, Bild ist da, aber eben sehr dunkel.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Rabber (25. Januar 2014)

Dann ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt bzw mit großer Sicherheit der Inverter da der meistens am schnellsten kaputt geht.


----------



## ad0r (26. Januar 2014)

Ôk verstehe, aber was muss ich austauschen?
Kriegt man das überhaupt?


----------



## Rabber (26. Januar 2014)

Da musst du zu einem Fachmann gehen.
Versuch es nicht selber zu machen denn mit dem Inverter ist nicht zu spaßen(Wenn es daran liegt).


----------

